# Official 2017 Houston Fishing Show Thread!!!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Post up yo pics here! I will be there Wednesday and Friday! :brew2:


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Can't wait to go on Saturday.
I've never been and I'm excited.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Is there a deals thread, or is this it?

What are the prices this year on the Liquids and H&H Backcountry rods? Any other good deals out there?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

bjones2571 said:


> Is there a deals thread, or is this it?
> 
> What are the prices this year on the Liquids and H&H Backcountry rods? Any other good deals out there?


H&H and Laguna both have $50 off normal price on stock rods. Liquid $129 / Backcountry & Wader Light $175 or $225 (w/recoil) / HX4 $150 / PTX $120


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What Bull Red said and yes, let this thread be the source for all 2017 Fishing Show information, LOL!


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

There will be a new rod in my arsenal in a few hours. Going to be hard to choose between the Wader Light and the HX4. Can't wait!

-SA


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

WillieP


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I would like to invite everybody to swing by the TSFMag booth while touring the show. Pam and Pattie have some bonus goodies for folks buying and renewing subscriptions - fishing caps and insulated cups - while they last.

I'm stuck in editor mode at the office - wishing I was fishing or at the show. I should make it there Thursday afternoon and will be in the booth or roaming around politicking all day Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday will be a big deal for us, hosting a Q&A style seminar that will include nearly 200 years of fishing experience and talent...Steve Hillman and Caleb Harp - Galveston; Bink Grimes - Matagorda; Gary and Shellie Gray - POC/Seadrift; Ernest Cisneros and Wayne Davis - Lower Laguna Madre. We might even be able to drag Mickey Eastman and a few other notables onto the stage, just to round things out. We have reserved a 1.5 hour slot on the seminar schedule beginning at 4:00PM. This is a Fishing Show event you won't want to miss!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Matt what's the "new" (new to me) Texas co. making rods? They were at the boat show and had some nice rods, not Duce. I ended up talking to the web designer/facebook page girl mostly, some little cute girl.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

EJ what's the chances of y'all videoing that Q&A session and posting it on YouTube for those that can't make it. I know I would appreciate it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Matt what's the "new" (new to me) Texas co. making rods? They were at the boat show and had some nice rods, not Duce. I ended up talking to the web designer/facebook page girl mostly, some little cute girl.


Fishstix?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red & Sunburn!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Really nice up there with all the improvements pre-Superbowl!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Fishstix?


Nope.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Kevin - Hadn't thought of videoing. Guess my brain is still full of goose feathers. No promises but I will look into it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Katie is getting me a Sarge for my birthday! Oh yeah, Capt. Marcus!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Top secret meeting with two lure titans! Chickenboy and Big Nasty!


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Proud new owner of a 7' H&H Wader Light!

-SA


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Be there manana


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw some rods that Bob Norton is debuting. Really nice!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Can someone tell me if Laguna is there, if they're selling blanks, and what they're selling them for? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Stop by.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Is LouieB there? I may get thirsty


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing place, ha ha!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Is LouieB there? I may get thirsty


Yes, chatted with him, he is cheap as he was pimping 7, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I think y'all know this booth, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My Coast!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> I think y'all know this booth, LOL!


Sarge don't mess around


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

sharkinaggie07 said:


> Proud new owner of a 7' H&H Wader Light!
> 
> -SA


Congrats! That's a sweet rod. Considered buying one myself.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You see the new strike pro dealer?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and Zeitgeist.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Me and Zeitgeist.


Good hanging with you Mike! This is something that caught my eye. A foam vertical rod holder. I can see if you went on a trip how easy it would be to travel with. Great storage solution!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Moving all my medium lights from the horizontal garage storage!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Drundel said:


> You see the new strike pro dealer?


Saw their booth but did not stop by!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This is the show of shows for fishermen. So many great local entrepreneurs and their products. Merchandise you will only see once a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Good to see you there Matt and everyone else I chatted with. It's a very good show this year.


----------



## Jameswish956 (Mar 1, 2017)

If anyone has a chance stop by the Laguna Madre clothing company booth, I've ran them for a little over a year now and they solved all my problems with clothing. Has great UV protection and awesome designs. Tell him James Wish sent ya and he'll know who your talking about!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

The Brand New Hunchback Lure Store has booth and has a new live web store:
www.hunchbacklurestore.com


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Plan on being there Saturday with my wife. Looking forward to the show this year.


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Went yesterday and it was a huge candy store as always. Kept it light this year due to a recent shotgun purchase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, you guys put on a hell of a show. 

Shout out to Laguna Madre Clothing Co. for the best hat purchase I have made in years and thanks to My Coast Outdoors for showing how to properly rig my CDL's and hooking me up with a bag.

Still trying to figure out how I was able to restrain myself from purchasing more than just a hat haha.

Might have to return this weekend to purchase a rod and because I want to meet the infamous Chickenboy. As one would suspect he had quite the crowd around his booth. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jameswish956 (Mar 1, 2017)

taylork555 said:


> Wow, you guys put on a hell of a show.
> 
> Shout out to Laguna Madre Clothing Co. for the best hat purchase I have made in years and thanks to My Coast Outdoors for showing how to properly rig my CDL's and hooking me up with a bag.
> 
> ...


I have that hat also except mines blue, I won it through his instagram contest. Did you happen to tell him I sent you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What's the best place to park without spending 30 bucks?


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

dbarham said:


> What's the best place to park without spending 30 bucks?


We parked in the parking garage right next to the Hilton and across the street from the show and paid $15.


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oddly enough, last night was the first time I had seen one. Knew it was a must have the moment I laid eyes on it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Far left, our very own capt. David with Capt. Mickey and the morning Sickos.


----------



## Jameswish956 (Mar 1, 2017)

taylork555 said:


> Oddly enough, last night was the first time I had seen one. Knew it was a must have the moment I laid eyes on it.


It definitely gets attention when your filleting fish at the dock!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cajun Phil Broussard!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

dbarham said:


> What's the best place to park without spending 30 bucks?


I parked at minute maid on the street. Pay the meter until 6 o clock. tons of open parking. im sure its full if theres a game going though.


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

x2 on metered parking if you can find it. I work right near discovery green and a few of the garages have $10 parking within 3-4 blocks of GRB.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Metered! This thing is cool!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

2Cooler Capt Marcus Canales with Capt. Caleb Harp!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Booth 410. 4th isle Chickenboylures

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Omg









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Omg









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Hookspit's Wade Bullard with some Early Morning Sickos!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

A good friend of mine Jeff Pittman and his buddy Captain Paul patented this electric filet blade and it is just now hitting the shelves. They have a booth at the fishing show this year and have them for sale. 8" Blades for $32 and 12" blades for $39. Connects to your reciprocating saw, but is recommended for a makita saw (rj03r1) and is made out of high carbon Steel. Here is a link to their website as well as a youtube video of the blade in action. Go check them out and show some support for a new innovative quality profuct.

http://filletzall.com/


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

*Hall of Fame*

Elvin Bethea in the house!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

So I caved to the pressure and went back to the show today and bought a couple new toys.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

EJ. Save me my gift as I signed up couple of days ago.
Out of town headed into Montenegro for the day. Every port I am looking for fish on the docks and around the old forts and so far one bunch of mullet and about 100 total new fry.


Check out Pam's cookbook. The are great and the price is right. EJ should have copies of the mag if you have never looked one.

Hey Z how are the rod prices and deals this year? Better than last year I hope.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Bought my first Sarge 'Hassel' and Waterloo 'HP Lite' fishing poles yesterday at the show. 

Can't wait to use them..

Great meeting you Sarge 

Jake


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Looks like alot of 2 Coolers made it out so far. Between Sarge and Chicken boy, I'm thinking there's a show to be had!


I may have to bring some singles....


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

DadSaid said:


> Bought my first Sarge 'Hassel' and Waterloo 'HP Lite' fishing poles yesterday at the show.
> 
> Can't wait to use them..
> 
> ...


Love that Sarge Hassle, and the Priest. I don't think i've held one i didn't want to own, but those two are my favorites. He has some sick hats too. 2 for $40


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Down South Supermodel fusions with BAAD Marine/Brown went very fast but Bosse says there will be more today and even more on Saturday!

JimD, I thing the rod deals are about the same as yesteryear. I will be back today, pink Costa shirt and blue Muy Loco hat!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*South Jetty Coolers??*

Anyone know anything about these coolers?


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

i saw them at the show, they looked and felt solid .. 
They reminded me of the Bison Brute Box coolers, which i own the 75qt.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Me and Zeitgeist.


Great seeing you 2 knuckleheads!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

For those coming from 45 South, the Pease & St. Joseph exit that brings you in on the Pierce Elevated is closed. They make you exit Scott and come in on the feeder. The TXdot sign would have you come into town and take Memorial all the way to the GRB. I would say if it is not rush hour to go ahead and take the Scott exit. Tight lines!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

When is the SmackDaddy seminar?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

POCLANCE said:


> Anyone know anything about these coolers?


Excellent price and they'll hold ice. I started a review/thread on my 38l but haven't finished it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

New Texas Boys hats!


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> The Down South Supermodel fusions with BAAD Marine/Brown went very fast but Bosse says there will be more today and even more on Saturday!
> 
> JimD, I thing the rod deals are about the same as yesteryear. I will be back today, pink Costa shirt and blue Muy Loco hat!


I went Wednesday thinking it would be slow and to get my hands on some around 130ish and he was already sold out besides red shad. He told me he went through 400 bags like nothing and people were just holding out the bag and letting them fall.....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*South Jetty Coolers??*



Solodaddio said:


> Excellent price and they'll hold ice. I started a review/thread on my 38l but haven't finished it.


THX!!! Let me know how your test turns out. I'm testing mine now.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Hunchbacks are good, here is a rare picture of Chickenboy buying some!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> When is the SmackDaddy seminar?


He is here but neglecting me, I am ******!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Rare, and I mean rare picture of LouieB & OnedaySratch!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Is Smack helping LouieB?


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> The Down South Supermodel fusions with BAAD Marine/Brown went very fast but Bosse says there will be more today and even more on Saturday!
> 
> JimD, I thing the rod deals are about the same as yesteryear. I will be back today, pink Costa shirt and blue Muy Loco hat!


sucks they didn't have enough of those DSL lures yesterday.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Bull Red said:


> H&H and Laguna both have $50 off normal price on stock rods. Liquid $129 / Backcountry & Wader Light $175 or $225 (w/recoil) / HX4 $150 / PTX $120


Man, I'd love to pick up a couple of rods at those prices. No chance of making it to Houston this weekend though.

Nobody in Rockport sells either of those, and I've been wanting to give them a try.


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm driving up from rockport tomorrow to buy a redfish and trout rod. What should I look at or buy?!?!?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Jdunn5267 said:


> I'm driving up from rockport tomorrow to buy a redfish and trout rod. What should I look at or buy?!?!?


I appreciate the offer. I'll PM you.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Any good deals on Yetis?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The knowledge! Smack, EJ ^ ChickenBoy!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Matt, you make it home ok? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If that offer is still open, I just sent another PM.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Matt, you make it home ok?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


LOL!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Great seeing you 2 knuckleheads!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Great seeing you too kook! :dance:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> Man, I'd love to pick up a couple of rods at those prices. No chance of making it to Houston this weekend though.
> 
> Nobody in Rockport sells either of those, and I've been wanting to give them a try.


If I was going back I'd pick 'em up for you, but I've already been twice.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Well I'm there .. just not in the cool kids club yet ..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> Well I'm there .. just not in the cool kids club yet ..


Dude! See you tomorrow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You can get get some great deals from many of the exhibits. FTU especially, they have clothes and equipment marked down that you are not going to find anywhere else and it will pay for the emission fee.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I am making money instead of spending money this weekend. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> Well I'm there .. just not in the cool kids club yet ..


You are as cool as they come!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Onedayscratch, LouieB ain't such a bad guy


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Went yesterday, had a great time, and got to meet some great folks. Here are the folks I talked with the most:

1) Sarge - best rods I've fished with, and probably one of the nicest guys I've ever met. I hope to have my collection complete shortly. 
2) The hookset marine guys, love everything about their products - bought some new pliers, boga float, and a some other stuff.
3) Chickenboy - always a pleasure to talk with him, and he has some great deals.
4) Down South Lures - His booth was PACKED, an I think his XL lures were smoked within an hour. 
5) Gulf Coast Complete Marine - Chris is the man. 
6) MARKER 54 - most lifelike shrimp I've ever seen. I bought more...they are awesome.
7) Rod Bloc - cheap, ingenious, wish I would have thought of it. I bought one.
8) Sabine Skiffs - The versatile is, honestly, amazing to me. I want one with a side console, badly. 
9) Pakmule Cargo Carrier - If for no other reason than to talk with Frankie...she is quite the saleperson, and I will be buying their cargo carrier when I can. It's head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

223AI said:


> Went yesterday, had a great time, and got to meet some great folks. Here are the folks I talked with the most:
> 
> 1) Sarge - best rods I've fished with, and probably one of the nicest guys I've ever met. I hope to have my collection complete shortly.
> 2) The hookset marine guys, love everything about their products - bought some new pliers, boga float, and a some other stuff.
> ...


Indeed! Sarge really is one of the nicest you will ever meet! I guess it is an East Texas thing


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Were there any vendors there selling rod building materials (thread, reel seats, blanks etc)?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there a spot for kiddos to let out energy? Boat show had quite the setup.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

spot light fisherman said:


> Were there any vendors there selling rod building materials (thread, reel seats, blanks etc)?


Lance Dupre with Swampland Tackle!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Very excited, going to do some drone work with Texas Boys Outdoors & Pursuit Channel!


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

In line and drizzling rain

Things are good right now


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lance Dupre with Swampland Tackle!


X2 
Lance has everything you need to build rods.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

It's packed today!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Bull Red said:


> If I was going back I'd pick 'em up for you, but I've already been twice.


Thanks for the offer. The other guy never got back to me. That's what they make money for, I guess - to pay full price for things. 

I was going to try rods sight-unseen, at that price. I'll probably just break down and buy a couple of Loomis NRX and be done.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Wasn't able to make it this year. I used to work the show, and man it was a blast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

It was a great day at show today. Lots of deals to be had. Chickenboy was definitely running the best deal. Even threw in an extra pack at no charge.

Some goodies from today!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Marcus, how is it going?


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I met Marcus this morning and a good time talking hunting and fishing. I'm afraid the show is really being hurt by on line sales and ads as the turnout to me was disappointing but enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Thursday snuck to the show and snagged up the Abu alx, spooled up for free and came with a hoodie. Pairs up great with the Laguna liquid from last year. Brought the family today (birthday) and had a blast. Shout out to Texas boys outdoors for the awesome shirts. Cool to hear what all y'all do, respect. Chickenboy, thanks for the extras! We can't wait to fish the new bone and pink, also the charetreuse crappie jigs in Livingston! Snagged up the last bag of bold eyed Down South Lures, sweeet! Also thanks to k6, picked up a tequila sunrise broken back and a black/red/pink peanut. Kinda stoked to try the chatterweights with a topwater from Texas rattlin rigs. Rock on everyone, respect.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

A couple of new sticks from the show:
1. 7' Sarge M.O.A.R
2. 7' H&H Wader Light

And checking out the bend on the Wader Light :dance:

-SA


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Marcus, how is it going?


Last day and still going, but tired. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Lance Dupre with Swampland Tackle!


Yep, he had a 6' that was more of a 6'2" med that was a sweet little wading rod. If it was more 6'5" it'd of gone home with me.

I picked up an Castaway V1 SK 6'5" wading, the new weedless topwater plug PT-7 from DOA, a pack of the controlled decent lures and some more rattles from chatter weight.

I didn't buy one of these and am regretting it now, but this is pretty **** cool.

http://www.chillingthemost.com/

And the new owner of flounder ponder is there (new co name) with a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Got my DSL ready for the surf.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

223AI said:


> Went yesterday, had a great time, and got to meet some great folks. Here are the folks I talked with the most:
> 
> 1) Sarge - best rods I've fished with, and probably one of the nicest guys I've ever met. I hope to have my collection complete shortly.
> 2) The hookset marine guys, love everything about their products - bought some new pliers, boga float, and a some other stuff.
> ...


#8. Down here just north of Corpus and cant make the trip. Would love to see more photos of the Sabine Skiffs especially the versitile.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Got my DSL ready for the surf.


Brad, you painted these?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Brad, you painted these?


Yep.

You can get KW dip at FTU, Hookspit and maybe BAAD Marine. If BAAD Marine doesn't sell any, they should. From what I hear, the paint you use on lures drys up REAL fast and they always have it to paint their brown lures, might as well sell some in 1 and 2 oz. jars before it goes to waste.

Anyways, super simple. Just like this.


----------



## fairseas (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't know if y'all got to check out Cajun rods, but they really impressed me. They make their own (carbon fiber) blanks here in the United States, don't get them from china or elsewhere. Jaeson the owner did some things with that rod, basically making it into a horse shoe, that i don't think my waterloo would hold up... Great fishing show


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I picked up a Laguna Liquid and a Texas Wader II.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

fairseas said:


> Don't know if y'all got to check out Cajun rods, but they really impressed me. They make their own (carbon fiber) blanks here in the United States, don't get them from china or elsewhere. Jaeson the owner did some things with that rod, basically making it into a horse shoe, that i don't think my waterloo would hold up... Great fishing show


I did. I liked the blank, it wasn't finished like I'd prefer for wading and more $ than I wanted to spend for a boat rod, but nice rod.

Side note, he wanted me to load it while he bent it much more than I wanted too without wearing any soft of glasses, been in the oilfield too long.


----------

